# Best NHL announcers..



## FLWingNut

.._other _than your favorite teams' crew. I thought of this while watching the Dallas/Min game tonight. I think the Dallas guys are pretty good. I also think the LA Kings' guys, Mike Emerick with the Devils, and Dave Strader and Darren Pang with Phoenix are pretty good, too.

I miss Gary Thorne, though.


----------



## Dan9

FLWingNut said:


> .._other _than your favorite teams' crew. I thought of this while watching the Dallas/Min game tonight. I think the Dallas guys are pretty good. I also think the LA Kings' guys, Mike Emerick with the Devils, and Dave Strader and Darren Pang with Phoenix are pretty good, too.
> 
> I miss Gary Thorne, though.


I've always liked Jim Hughson of the Vancouver Canucks and CBC's Hockey Night in Canada!


----------



## dacoop2

Kings play-by-play man Bob Miller is in the Hockey Hall of Fame.


----------



## Stevies3

I'm a Ranger fan, But have always liked Mike Emrick of the Devils, Gary Thorne of the old ESPNII days was very good as well.


----------



## Billsfan69

FLWingNut said:


> .._other _than your favorite teams' crew. I thought of this while watching the Dallas/Min game tonight. I think the Dallas guys are pretty good. I also think the LA Kings' guys, Mike Emerick with the Devils, and Dave Strader and Darren Pang with Phoenix are pretty good, too.
> 
> I miss Gary Thorne, though.


I can't argue with any of your choices.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Randy Hahn,Gary Thorne & Chris Cuthbert


----------



## Davesmith8

FLWingNut said:


> .._other _than your favorite teams' crew. I thought of this while watching the Dallas/Min game tonight. I think the Dallas guys are pretty good. I also think the LA Kings' guys, Mike Emerick with the Devils, and Dave Strader and Darren Pang with Phoenix are pretty good, too.
> 
> I miss Gary Thorne, though.


Good choices, FLWingNut. Nashville has the worst. I turn the sound off when I get their feed for a Wings game.


----------



## MikeJW

John Ahlers and Brian Hayward of course. GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Seeing I can't vote for the Buffalo crew, I'll give it to the Bruins crew with a close 2nd for the Ducks TV guys. All 3 are great.

The worst are the Philly guys. HOMERS....


----------



## ElVee

Mike Emerick is probably one of the best.

Being an Islanders (and Mets) fan, I'll have to say Howie Rose (also does the Mets games). I know Howie was/is a Rangers fan, but he really keeps it fair.


----------



## dhhaines

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Seeing I can't vote for the Buffalo crew, I'll give it to the Bruins crew with a close 2nd for the Ducks TV guys. All 3 are great.
> 
> The worst are the Philly guys. HOMERS....


 I have to agree with you on the Philly guys... the worst:nono2:

I've always liked Mike Emerick and since I seem to always end up watching the Bruins games I'd have to go with them also.


----------



## Indiana627

Gary Thorne.


----------



## shmengie

i don't know the guy's name who does the play-by-play in buffalo, but when the sabre's score a goal, he's like a mexican soccer announcer. gooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that guy rules. and i think brian hayward for the ducks is the best color guy.

doc emmerich is really good, too.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Jim Hughson of Hockey Night in Canada is amazing. Bob Cole, also of HNIC, is very good as well. 

I like Mike Emrick, although he fawns over Martin Brodeur way too much. Chris Cuthbert of TSN, Bob Miller of the Kings, Jack Edwards of the Bruins, Rich Jeanneret (sp?) of the Sabres, the guy who does the Stars PxP (Strangis?), John Kelly of the Avs, and Howie Rose back in the "Matteau Matteau" days are also my favorites.

I used to like Mike Lange of the Penguins, Pat Foley of the Blackhawks, and Ken Wilson of the Blues, but I don't hear them anymore. I think Lange and Foley are doing radio now, I have no idea what happened to Wilson, but I loved his enthusiasm! I liked Gary Thorne too.

The only guys I really don't like are the Caps announcers, Beninati and Laughlin.  Something about their voices together is irritating. When Beninati is on Versus away from Laughlin he doesn't bother me as much for some reason.

On the analyst side the HNIC guys are, of course, excellent. I also like Brian Hayward of the Ducks, Drew Remenda of the Sharks, Bernie Federko of the Blues, and Darryl Reaugh of the Stars.

I don't enjoy Terry Crisp of the Predators, he is just too colloquial for me. I also don't like Mickey Redmond of the Wings, he doesn't add much to the telecast. And, of course, Potvin s****!

I go back and forth on Joe Micheletti of the Rangers. He picks up a lot of things on the ice, and is very good at analyzing the game and picking up trends and momentum shifts. But he drives me nuts in going on and on about how good the team is that's beating the Rangers at the time. 

Case in point, Saturday night in Edmonton. Because Edmonton had a one goal lead a lot of the game Micheletti somehow feels compelled to tell us how amazing the Oilers are, how quick they are, how physical they are, how well they go to the net, yada yada yada. Hey Joe, if the Oilers are that good, HOW COME THEY CAN'T BEAT ANYONE BUT THE RANGERS!?!?!?!?

They're really not that good, part of the problem was that the Rangers were playing like crap! Say it already. Jeesh.

Rant over.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I must be the only one here who's not a big Mike Emrick fan! I don't think he's horrible and I wouldn't turn off the sound when he's on, but, for whatever reason, I just don't like him!

Beninati is THE WORST. When he's on Versus, I will turn off the sound!

I agree with all the Gary THorne votes - he's right up there among the best and I do miss him. I always liked Bill Clement as well.

I know we're not voting for our own broadcasters, but I do LOVE Drew Remenda and Randy Hahn! I love that they're homers (which, personally, I think a teams announcers should have sort of a vested interest in the team, after all, they are team employees, and their fortunes go as the teams fortunes go, to a large extent!). However, despite their "homerness", they don't have a problem (either of them), pointing out a Sharks mistake, or when the Sharks are playing poorly. And if someone on the other team makes a brilliant play, they can sit there and say "The Sharks did everything right, and that guy just beat them - that was pretty!".

I've always liked that about our guys, in contrast to guys like Joe Micheletti, where if you get scored on it's because that player just made the best play in the history of hockey! Sometimes the guys on the ice make mistakes that lead to goals. Admit it, don't try to sell me on George Parros being the greatest skater ever to lace them up because he scored a goal.


----------



## joebbaseball

As a fan of the Canucks, and West Coast Hockey in general, I must admit though, I watched the Sabres a few x's when we got MSG in HD, and those two guys seem to hands down the best I've heard in a while.
Joe


----------



## webhype

The Rick Jenrett guy in Buffalo, the must annoying play by play man in sports.


----------



## DarkAudit

Another Gary Thorne supporter here. I remember the call during a playoff game in Pittsburgh when it was thought that Mario was at home for the last time, "Here he comes! Here he comes! Hold on! SCORE!! Ya gotta love it!"

Mike Lange is still doing Pens games on the radio. XM FTW.


----------



## Indiana627

shmengie said:


> i don't know the guy's name who does the play-by-play in buffalo, but when the sabre's score a goal, he's like a mexican soccer announcer. gooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that guy rules. and i think brian hayward for the ducks is the best color guy.
> 
> doc emmerich is really good, too.





joebbaseball said:


> As a fan of the Canucks, and West Coast Hockey in general, I must admit though, I watched the Sabres a few x's when we got MSG in HD, and those two guys seem to hands down the best I've heard in a while.
> Joe


His name is Rick Jeanneret and he definitely is one of the best. I think he's so good because he's also simulcast on the radio so that's why he literally does the play by play in such detail. I didn't mention him since we weren't supposed to list our home team announcer.


----------



## slapshot1959

Hands down the best right now is Jim Hughson of the Canucks/CBC.
I love Rick Jeanneret's enthusiasm on the Sabres too! 

Pat Foley should be doing the Blackhawks telecasts but he's doing the Chicago Wolves in the AHL right now. When he get's back here,(he will) he is the best! Ok a little biased on that one!

Mike Emrick is ok,sometimes makes it seem more exciting than it actually is,i.e.,BIG SAVE BRODEUR!,when it's a shot from the red line. 

Bob Cole is good too for CBC,Bob Miller for LA,Dave Strader in PHX. Color Guys,maybe Pang in PHX,Harry Neale in BUFF/CBC,Chico Resch in NJ,Drew in SJ.

The two worst tandem is the Chicago crew Danny Kelly:grin: and Eddie "Stop it right there!" Olczyk and the guys from Columbus, Jeff Rimer and Danny Gare.


----------



## rlnoonan

Jersey Girl said:


> I used to like Mike Lange of the Penguins, Pat Foley of the Blackhawks, and Ken Wilson of the Blues, but I don't hear them anymore. I think Lange and Foley are doing radio now, I have no idea what happened to Wilson, but I loved his enthusiasm! I liked Gary Thorne too.


I've always liked Foley and was ticked off when Wirtz, in effect, pushed him out. Now he's announcing for the Chicago Wolves in the AHL. Now that Bill Wirtz is gone and they are making lot's of changes to fix things I've heard rumors that bringing back Foley might be in the works. That would be great...

I've even got an old arcade game (2-on-2 Hockey) that has Foley as the announcer  .


----------



## rlnoonan

slapshot1959 said:


> The two worst tandem is the Chicago crew John Kelly:grin: and Eddie "Stop it right there!" Olczyk and the guys from Columbus, Jeff Rimer and Danny Gare.


I think its "Dan" Kelly, but I agree that he sucks. I do like Eddie "Stop it right there!" Olczyk though. Just need to replace Kelly with Foley!


----------



## slapshot1959

rlnoonan said:


> I think its "Dan" Kelly, but I agree that he sucks. I do like Eddie "Stop it right there!" Olczyk though. Just need to replace Kelly with Foley!


Had the wrong guy there,it's "Danny" Kelly,thanks!

I agree,I guess Olczyk isn't too bad,but together they make a bad team.I prefer Eddie on the national broadcasts,VS,NBC etc.,he's actually ok on those.

I think Pat and Eddie could be a great team,maybe,just maybe!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Though I'm not a big Emerick fan, I thought he and Eddie Olczyk made a pretty good team for the NHL Winter Classic in Buffalo, along with Pang on the sidelines.

Brian Engblom has his moments, as well. Sometimes I find myself really enjoying a broadcast that he's on and other times I want to throw something at the TV to make him be quiet!

Last season the Sharks had Marty McSorley alongside Randy Hahn as Drew spent the year in Canada with his family doing HNIC.

Marty was quite a surprise for me. It took him about 1/4 of the season to kind of get his legs under him, but he was actually a pretty good color guy. I'm not sure what all transpired to see him leave with about a dozen games left in the season last year, to be replaced by none other than Drew Remenda. I don't think Marty and Randy ever really "meshed", so that could be part of it. Coupled with the fact that Drew didn't really dig the HNIC gig, and his immense popularity here in SJ, it was probably just a no brainer to bring Drew back.

I'd like to see Marty land on his feet somewhere though. Give him another year or two of airtime, and I think he could be one of the better color guys across the league. Obviously he has some tremendous experiences as a player, but he's not the typical "jock" announcer - he'd bring his playing experience in when it was appropriate, and otherwise he would analyze the game.


----------



## Koz

I grew up with Strader and Redmond on Wings broadcasts, so they'll always be favorites of mine. I also miss Thorne and Clement on the Deuce.

P.S. rlnoonan, are you related to Brian Noonan who used to play for the Blackhawks? I used to have his IHL Saginaw Hawks jersey.


----------



## Jersey Girl

slapshot1959 said:


> Color Guys,maybe Pang in PHX,Harry Neale in BUFF/CBC,Chico Resch in NJ,Drew in SJ.


Good calls, I totally forgot about Pang in Phoenix and Neale in Buffalo. Both made strong telecast teams even stronger.

Resch has some good observations, but like Emrick he worships Brodeur way too much. Every save the guy makes can't be the most amazing save in the history of hockey. That gets old.


----------



## lokar

I can't vote for the Devils guys (and wouldn't anyway). My favorite announcers are the Sabres announcers by far. Other ones I like are the Sharks and Bruins. All three are not afraid to name names when mistakes are made and criticize their home teams when appropriate. Drew Remenda really surprised me a couple of nights ago with some of his sharp criticisms, it was refreshing to see when as others here have mentioned, goals frequently seem to happen by magic and nobody ever makes a mistake or is to blame. The Kings guys are ok too. 
The Devils guys drive me crazy with their covering up of Brodeur's bad games (and yes he really does have some) and refusal to criticize players such as Johnny Oduya who make frequent mistakes. My most hated announcers are Peter McNab of the Avalanche, his former partner John Kelly of the Blues, Brian Hayward of the Ducks, Denis Potvin of Florida and the Nashville people.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

webhype said:


> The Rick Jenrett guy in Buffalo, the must annoying play by play man in sports.


He's the best, I think.

Keep in mind that he's calling the game on radio at the same time as TV, so you're hearing more of him.


----------



## FireMedic8039

Gary Thorne, the best. Locally for the Florida Panthers. Denis Potvin.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

wilbur_the_goose said:


> He's the best, I think.
> 
> Keep in mind that he's calling the game on radio at the same time as TV, so you're hearing more of him.


I'm going to have to go out of my way to watch a Buffalo game now!

I generally prefer the radio guys to the TV guys. I think, usually, they paint a much clearer picture of what's going on. Obviously, they have to be pretty precise on the radio.

Given the high praise Jeanneret keeps getting, and the fact that he's simulcasting, I guess I'm going to have to watch some more Sabres games.


----------



## slapshot1959

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm going to have to go out of my way to watch a Buffalo game now!
> 
> I generally prefer the radio guys to the TV guys. I think, usually, they paint a much clearer picture of what's going on. Obviously, they have to be pretty precise on the radio.
> 
> Given the high praise Jeanneret keeps getting, and the fact that he's simulcasting, I guess I'm going to have to watch some more Sabres games.


He really is fun to listen too,makes me almost want to be a Sabres fan!:nono2: 
Though I do like their team anyway,and hey,gotta love a city that gives us a Patrick Kane to play on our team!! As an aside,their tribute to him when the Hawks played there a couple weeks back was first class all the way! 
Let's Go Buff-A-Lo! Except when you're playing the Hawks!


----------



## Indiana627

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm going to have to go out of my way to watch a Buffalo game now!
> 
> I generally prefer the radio guys to the TV guys. I think, usually, they paint a much clearer picture of what's going on. Obviously, they have to be pretty precise on the radio.
> 
> Given the high praise Jeanneret keeps getting, and the fact that he's simulcasting, I guess I'm going to have to watch some more Sabres games.


_"Top shelf where Momma hides the cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_


----------



## Indiana627

webhype said:


> The Rick Jenrett guy in Buffalo, the must annoying play by play man in sports.


That would be Bryant Gumbel. He's terrible!


----------



## r0n

Indiana627 said:


> His name is Rick Jeanneret and he definitely is one of the best. I think he's so good because he's also simulcast on the radio so that's why he literally does the play by play in such detail. I didn't mention him since we weren't supposed to list our home team announcer.


MAY DAY!!!!!! Gotta love Rick, no question.

Joe B and Locker in DC are entertaining in their own way, decent guys for a second tier hockey market.

Always liked Panger wherever he was. His playoff games with with Steve Levy on ESPN were great, and he brings the same enthusiasm with the Coyotes. Holy Jumpin!!

I've always liked Hahn and Remenda in SJ and was glad to see Drew back this season. Rumors about McSorley's brief tenure abound on Sharks forums.

My locals are Ducks and Kings. No strong opinions about them, except for Jim Fox, whose delivery is the subject of a lot of impersonations by my hockey buddies because of the way he delivers every sentence in the same rising cadence.

Can't stand Bill Clement. Takes himself way too seriously.


----------



## Peter305

A name noone has mentioned is Chris Cuthburt who now works for TSN in Canada. In one of the great bone head moves of all time he was dropped by the CBC the year of the lockout. He is in the same league as Jim Hugshon.

I'm old enough to remember the great voices of the past. Foster and Bill Hewitt in Toronto, Danny Gallivan in Montreal and the late Dan Kelly senior in St Louis. In some ways I wish Bob Cole would retire because he WAS great but has passed his prime now.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Jiggs McDonald of the NYI. I'm not an Islanders fan but I like to watch games he calls !

Jimmy


----------



## 3stripes

Jimmy 440 said:


> Jiggs McDonald of the NYI. I'm not an Islanders fan but I like to watch games he calls !
> 
> Jimmy


I loved Jiggs McDonald when he called the Atlanta Flames games way back in teh day, and will listen to him call the Isles games any chance I get.

Locally, I really like Darren Eliot for my Thrashers. I'm not crazy about JP Dellacamera as the play-by-play guy, though.


----------



## Peter305

Jimmy 440 said:


> Jiggs McDonald of the NYI. I'm not an Islanders fan but I like to watch games he calls !
> 
> Jimmy


Jiggs McDonald is indeed in the best of the best category. In the early 1980's he called a number of Leafs games when Bill Hewitt was sick and before he eventually retired at the end of the 1982 season.


----------



## Jersey Girl

Peter305 said:


> A name noone has mentioned is Chris Cuthburt who now works for TSN in Canada. In one of the great bone head moves of all time he was dropped by the CBC the year of the lockout. He is in the same league as Jim Hugshon.


Not true! I mentioned him in Post 14. He is excellent.

And now, thanks to the NHL Network, we get to 'hear' Chris and TSN in glorious HD!


----------



## mjbehren

Even though I grew up in Detroit watching the Wings... My vote for best duo ever has to be Bob Cole & Harry Neale from HNIC on CBC.


Mb


----------



## sportshermit

Peter305 said:


> A name noone has mentioned is Chris Cuthburt who now works for TSN in Canada. In one of the great bone head moves of all time he was dropped by the CBC the year of the lockout. He is in the same league as Jim Hugshon.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the great voices of the past. Foster and Bill Hewitt in Toronto, Danny Gallivan in Montreal and the late Dan Kelly senior in St Louis. In some ways I wish Bob Cole would retire because he WAS great but has passed his prime now.


I grew up listening to Dan Kelly on KMOX. Nothing compares in my mind (or ear). I enjoy the HNIC guys and Gary Thorne. Lange when in Pittsburgh had the best lines IMHO....

Emrick is overrated. It would be great if you could hear the color guys and not the play by play guys in the U.S.


----------



## Indiana627

mjbehren said:


> Even though I grew up in Detroit watching the Wings... My vote for best duo ever has to be Bob Cole & Harry Neale from HNIC on CBC.


Harry Neale (who lives in suburban Buffalo) is now the color man for most Sabres games (he's still is under contract for some HNIC games and that trumps Sabres games if both fall on the same day).


----------



## Jimmy 440

Jersey Girl said:


> Not true! I mentioned him in Post 14. He is excellent.
> 
> And now, thanks to the NHL Network, we get to 'hear' Chris and TSN in glorious HD!


I mentioned him in post #6 <lol> !
I love listening to his games.He's got a great PxP voice.

Jimmy


----------



## dewey

Joe Beninati on Versus is good. He really does his research and calls ALL of the player by their names. He does a good job of working with the color guys even if they are a bit awkward.

I can't stand him with his buddy Laughlin here in Washington though. They get really goofy and it is very annoying.


----------



## Mocco71

Mike Lange of the Pens
-Scratch my back with a hacksaw
-get in the fast lane grandma, the bingo's ready to roll
-buy Sam a drink and get his dog one too
-let's hunt moose
-look out loretta
-great balls of fire
-get that dog off my lawn
-beat him like a rented mule
-smiling like a butcher's dog
-Elvis has just left the buidling
-Throwing out checks like its the first of the month
-if you missed this, shame on you for six weeks
-____ hasn't happened since the 8th grade picnic

Jim Hughson and Joe Bowen for number 2-3.


----------



## penguinmike87

As Penguin fan, I can't vote for my own Paul Steigerwald and Bob Errey. Not that I would, anyway. Steigy is awful and Errey is only good when he's between the benches. So as for others...

Play-by-play like:
Strangis (Dallas)
Emrick (NJ)
Rosen (NYR)
Beninati (Wash)
Rose (NYI)
Kelly (StL), takes be back to the Dan Kelly days
Strader (Pho)
San Jose, whoever it is
Hughson (Van)

Play-by-play dislike:
Philly clown whoever he is
Jenrette (Buf)
Florida
Tampa Bay
Edwards (Bos) puts me to sleep

Analyst like:
Reaugh (Dal), by far the best, cerebral and funny
Micheletti (NYR)
Olczyk (Nat'l)
Pang (Pho), love his enthusiasm
Remenda (SJ), very honest

Analyst hate:
Laughlin (Wash), voice grates
Redmond (Det) total homer always whines about refs
Vanbiesbrouck (Nat'l)
Philly clowns, total homers

FWIW, I always hated Thorne and Clement.


----------



## Peter305

dewey said:


> Joe Beninati on Versus is good. He really does his research and calls ALL of the player by their names. He does a good job of working with the color guys even if they are a bit awkward.
> 
> I can't stand him with his buddy Laughlin here in Washington though. They get really goofy and it is very annoying.


To each his own but I can't stand Beninati..... he is the most annoying broadcaster! Also I don't quite get the excitement for the guys doing the Pittsburgh games. My wife who is not a hockey fan walked past the TV the other night when I had a Pen's game on and her comment was that they sounded boring!


----------



## Ken S

Gene Hart and Don Earle or
Bill "The Big Whistle" Chadwick 

I know, I know...I'm old.


----------



## dhhaines

Ken S said:


> Gene Hart and Don Earle or
> Bill "The Big Whistle" Chadwick
> 
> I know, I know...I'm old.


 Gene Hart is rolling over in his grave listening to the idiots on in Philly now. I can't stand listening to Flyers games anymore.


----------



## knives of ice

i think its the vancouver announcer that does the west coast HNIC games. he's my favorite i think.

GREEEEAT save Laungo


----------



## n3ntj

I don't know about you, but Doc Emerick's (Devils) voice is annoying as hell. Sounds like a little old man hanging on to a stop sign post during a hurricane.


----------



## bsnelson

Gotta go with Doc and Chico (if I can't go with my own Strangis and Reaugh). 

For national (when Doc isn't involved), I definitely like Chris Cuthbert. 

While I loved his "Lange-isms", I didn't really much care for Lange's play-by-play. 

Brad


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

So last night I'm sitting in bed, just about ready to turn off the TV, watching NHL channel, when Devils highlights come on.

Mike Emrick is hollering, as is his wont, about Brodeur, who did make a couple of pretty good saves. Then he yells about Brodeur's fantastic, marvelous, super duper, best save in the history of the NHL.

I'm watching, thinking to myself "Did Brodeur even TOUCH that?". So I backed it up a few times. Brodeur missed the puck by a good 18 inches. His very best friend, the goalpost, made the save for him!

Obviously I didn't see the broadcast, so maybe when they had a chance to look at the replay, they noticed that brodeur didn't make the play.. I don't know.. it just bugged me in the highlight hearing Emerick SWOON over Brodeur's play.


----------



## dtrell

the best duo ever was pat foley and dale tallon when they used to broadcast the blackhawks games on chicago radio from the mid 80s to the mid 90s...bar none..mike emrick is also very good.


----------



## Jimmy 440

My man Gene Hart !! He was great.His daughter Lauren is the soloist for the Flyers.A great voice like her dad.
Don Earle Wow. I almost forgot about him.Isn't he the guy who said "He hit the post,he hit the #@^* post live on the air ?

Jimmy


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Sad when the Flyers best has passed away. After Hart, it's been very bad.


----------



## Mocco71

Peter305 said:


> To each his own but I can't stand Beninati..... he is the most annoying broadcaster! Also I don't quite get the excitement for the guys doing the Pittsburgh games. My wife who is not a hockey fan walked past the TV the other night when I had a Pen's game on and her comment was that they sounded boring!


Agreed - the current Pens TV guys are horrible. Bob Errey can't go one period without referring to the glory years of the early 90's. Gotta try to catch the radio broadcast since that is where they moved Mike Lange


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Mickey Redmond. Best ever. Lock the the thread.


----------



## Ken S

Jimmy 440 said:


> My man Gene Hart !! He was great.His daughter Lauren is the soloist for the Flyers.A great voice like her dad.
> Don Earle Wow. I almost forgot about him.Isn't he the guy who said "He hit the post,he hit the #@^* post live on the air ?
> 
> Jimmy


That was Don.

I've been a Bruins fan forever (talk about pain)...and still smart at Bruins/Flyers Cup Series. Clarke hooked/tripped Orr and I think Kate Smith blocked the ref's view


----------



## dhhaines

SPACEMAKER said:


> Mickey Redmond. Best ever. Lock the the thread.


 I guess you're the type that just takes his ball and goes home while your ahead?? :lol:


----------



## dhhaines

Ken S said:


> That was Don.
> 
> I've been a Bruins fan forever (talk about pain)...and still smart at Bruins/Flyers Cup Series. Clarke hooked/tripped Orr and I think Kate Smith blocked the ref's view


 Oh now come on...... Clarke NEVER tripped/hooked anyone EVER :lol: :bonk1:


----------



## slapshot1959

SPACEMAKER said:


> Mickey Redmond. Best ever. Lock the the thread.


We're talking about best NHL play by play and color announcers,what are you talking about?
 :lol:


----------



## Rob77

slapshot1959 said:


> We're talking about best NHL play by play and color announcers,what are you talking about?
> :lol:


Yes....thats who we are talking about


----------



## Ken S

dhhaines said:


> Oh now come on...... Clarke NEVER tripped/hooked anyone EVER :lol: :bonk1:


grrr.

Back to the topic...I used to like Bill Chadwick's interviews with the guy from the Maple Leafs...King Clancy? Talk about old time hockey guys.

Actually, the NBC crew wasn't that bad Ted Lindsay (stitch face) and the others were mildly entertaining. Peter Puck wasn't though.


----------



## FLWingNut

Since I started the thread, I'll say there have been some great posts here. I'm surprised, though, that no one has mentioned Ken Daniels of the Wings. I purposely started the thread as one where you shouldn't vote for your own guys, but I'm a little surprised at the lack of love for Ken and Mickey. Even John Buccigross at ESPN called them the best announcing team in the NHL on his blog recently.

Having said that, you guys have made some other great choices. I miss Ken Wilson of the Blues. Their current guy, John Kelly, used to do the Avs, right? Maybe that's why I don't care for him.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

a bit late but I think this belongs in the sports forum.


----------



## chris83

Jim Hughson and Chris Cuthbert are both very good.

The "original" Dan Kelly was, in my opinion, the best play-by-play voice ever. His call on Bobby Orr's Stanley Cup winning goal is the stuff of legend.


----------



## machavez00

they all sound like the same guy to me


----------



## mazter

Best ever hands down was Fred Cusick and Johnny Pierson and then after Johnny retired Derek Sanderson.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

FLWingNut said:


> Since I started the thread, I'll say there have been some great posts here. I'm surprised, though, that no one has mentioned Ken Daniels of the Wings. I purposely started the thread as one where you shouldn't vote for your own guys, but I'm a little surprised at the lack of love for Ken and Mickey. Even John Buccigross at ESPN called them the best announcing team in the NHL on his blog recently.
> 
> Having said that, you guys have made some other great choices. I miss Ken Wilson of the Blues. Their current guy, John Kelly, used to do the Avs, right? Maybe that's why I don't care for him.


Ken and Mickey are far and away my favorites. As a die-hard Red Wing fan I feel very lucky that I get to listen to them so much.


----------



## Davesmith8

SPACEMAKER said:


> Ken and Mickey are far and away my favorites. As a die-hard Red Wing fan I feel very lucky that I get to listen to them so much.


I really like Ken and Mickey, too. If I'm watching the Wings and the announcers for the HD feed are the other team's, I'll watch in SD to have Ken and Mickey as the announcers.

Lately, DirecTv has been having both feeds from a number of games which is great although they don't always have two HD feeds. It is better when they have both in HD so I can choose the announcers I want to hear.

(Drew Remenda is also very good particularly at explaining rules, etc., but since I'm in CA I won't mention him  ).

Pang for Phoenix is good also.


----------



## wolfjc

Davesmith8 said:


> I really like Ken and Mickey, too. If I'm watching the Wings and the announcers for the HD feed are the other team's, I'll watch in SD to have Ken and Mickey as the announcers.
> 
> Pang for Phoenix is good also.


Yes I like Ken and Mickey as well I really don't think that they are homers as some of the others are.
They never seem to scream like some of the others.
Mickey does pan the refs quite a lot I am surprised that the NHL does not try a shut him up about the refs.


----------



## Davesmith8

wolfjc said:


> Yes I like Ken and Mickey as well I really don't think that they are homers as some of the others are.
> They never seem to scream like some of the others.
> Mickey does pan the refs quite a lot I am surprised that the NHL does not try a shut him up about the refs.


That's probably because he is usually correct.


----------



## jheda

Even as a ranger and panther fan, you cant beat the devils anouncers...class act


----------



## Slabfoot

Gary Thorne and Bill Clement! 

I've come across Thorne announcing college football and major league baseball games.


----------



## trh

Slabfoot said:


> Gary Thorne and Bill Clement!
> 
> I've come across Thorne announcing college football and major league baseball games.


Gary Thorne still does a little hockey -- The NCAA Frozen Four this past week (on ESPN) and the World Juniors this past year in Buffalo on the NHL Network.


----------



## Cholly

Surprised that no one has mentioned Al Trautwig. back in the day, he used to do the Bruins bames on NESN.


----------



## eddieras

Slabfoot said:


> Gary Thorne and Bill Clement!
> 
> I've come across Thorne announcing college football and major league baseball games.


couldn't agree more! though i love the late Dan Kelly - esp calling the '87 canada cup winning goal in game 3!


----------

